

Dropbox Upgrades Pro Plan to 1000 GB - machbio
https://www.dropbox.com/plans

======
dj-wonk
From [https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/08/introducing-more-
powerful-d...](https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/08/introducing-more-powerful-
dropbox-pro/)

> Already a Pro user? Dropbox will update automatically in the next couple
> days. You don’t have to do a thing.

